# Buddy and Harriet



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

I kinda let this slip in another post. So I thought I would come clean. Harriet laid an egg. She has never laid for me before and I have never bred Buddy either. He's the one with the funky tail and I've kinda had my doubts at to whether or not he could get the job done. Well I still don't know I have to wait a few more days before I can even candle this one. I took the liberty of plucking a few little vent feathers out of the way since he was preoccupied with my finger in his beak. He didn't even break the skin this time! The egg looks awfully pink to me!?! I expect another soon. She's walking around with a pregnant but!


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

that really is pink


----------



## kimmikefids (Aug 2, 2008)

yay more babies!!! hopefully anyway


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

Time will tell!


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

Moving right along! And Then there were two! This morning I went in to do my morning chores and Harriet was dipping her belly in her water dish. I put a larger dish in for her and moved her regular water dish. If those eggs are fertile I suspect she's going to be a good Mom.






One is very pointy and one is very round.
It will be interesting to see. Firstly if these are fertile and secondly if (like I was told by an old breeder) the pointy eggs are boys and the roundy ones are girls! Buddy being Lutino and Harriet being Cinnamon Whiteface pearl. I will know the moment that they hatch what sex they are.


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

well thats the shape of penelope egg pointy


----------



## kimmikefids (Aug 2, 2008)

yay two!! i hope they are fertile sue!!


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

I hope so too! She deserves babies.


----------



## kimmikefids (Aug 2, 2008)

lol my weird mind had this vision of Harriet looking at Buddy and going...oh man they're fertile!!! i told u to use protection!!! lmao...i know...im twisted


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

Mike and you are perfect together!


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

you just realizing that sue


----------

